# lemon honey?



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Tammy-

Are you just talking about lemon-flavored honey? If so, then get some lemon oil flavoring, such as from LorAnn and blend in a little at a time until you get the taste you're after. Each honey crop is a different vintage, so whatever ratio works from this season's honey may need to be a different ratio next year.

We use a number of LorAnn flavorings. I know there are other flavor oil manufacturers, but they are the supplier I deal with. Many of their flavorings need only 1 to 1&1/2cc per cup of honey to get a nice taste. If you want cinnamon, use less than 1cc/cup at first or your tastebuds will find a surprise!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Swobee.
I checked ou the web page and might order a couple of flavors for testing. 
Can i, if i wanted add lemon zest for color? Or even lemon juice? Would that add to much moisture causing it to ferment?
That CranRaspberry sounds good from LorAnn


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Lemon juice is not a good idea. You can take lemon zest and infuse the flavor but to be honest, that would take tons of zest to do that.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I would think that freeze dried fruit powders may be one solution to the additional moisture concern. Problem is that most are sold in 1# or larger containers and 1# typically does five gallons of honey. We use LorAnn flavoring oils in honey straws and other size containers.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you to you both.
I will practice this winter. I am thinking of maybe trying some zest with the oil. I was thinking the lemon zest would add texture and fleck color...maybe.

Tammy


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Isn't this bee and honey 'thing' fascinating? A few years ago, I thought Zest was a brand of bar soap and now I own two zesters! I use zest & fresh juices in a lot of my meads any more.


----------

